# Bianca - Resistance on shot lever



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

Hi All,

Looking for some community advice! I am getting some resistance when pulling up the lever to pull a shot - especially when pulling a second shot, I have to push through a "click" at the halfway point. I have had the machine for 4 months and do regular backflushes and use Cafiza every 4-5 weeks.

I have done some googling and seen some people remove the lever etc.. and lubricate - is that an advisable course of action? I don't have any experience with taking machines apart, but it looked fairly simple from the video I watched.

Appreciate your support!


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Yes it is .... need to grease E61 internals after each backflush session to restore lubrication. What you are experiencing is the lever drying it which will over time wear it down. Get some molykote grease on it asap!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

And don't believe the nonsense that coffee lubricates it overtime. Nonsense. Facts tells us otherwise.


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

skylark said:


> Yes it is .... need to grease E61 internals after each backflush session to restore lubrication. What you are experiencing is the lever drying it which will over time wear it down. Get some molykote grease on it asap!


 Wow, after each backflush session? e.g. after the monthly Cafiza back flush? or anytime I do a backflush?

I have molykote on order already, thanks for the advice!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

GriffGraff_91 said:


> Wow, after each backflush session? e.g. after the monthly Cafiza back flush? or anytime I do a backflush?
> 
> I have molykote on order already, thanks for the advice!


 Yep. After every chemical backflush. The product is design to remove any grease/oils, so it will consequently strip any grease or lube you have previously applied.

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yep. After every chemical backflush. The product is design to remove any grease/oils, so it will consequently strip any grease or lube you have previously applied.
> 
> http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


 Thank you, this is really useful advice! I will be eagerly awaiting the delivery man and will follow the instructions in the link you provided.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do not over lubricate, follow the above link, just a light smear on cam lobes and valve stems. Also lubricate the seals in the cam spindle barrel.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Always make sure the surfaces lube is applied to are completely dry.


----------

